# Justified



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> *"Justified"* Gets a Fifth Season Pickup That Will Air on FX in January 2014.
> 
> . . . .


READ MORE


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

One of the bestest shows on TV!


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Totally!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent.

I just heard this evening on E News that Vegas is probably being dropped. It is not confirmed.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Love this show.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I was very glad to hear this, I love this show. Though I will say that Season 3 was kinda disappointing to me, I was glad to see Season 4 get so much better.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Got my mom set up to watch this on her tablet, from Amazon IIRC.
She's a native of (Bloody) Harlan county, KY where the story is set so was very interested in the show.
I was too as I'm almost a native, folks moved away about a month before I showed up. But found out that it's actually filmed in Pennsylvania & California. I still plan on watching but it's slipped a bit in my priority list.

For those interested there's an Oscar award-winning documentary on the last days of the Harlan County coal mining strikes and strife available called Harlan County USA.
Also a Holly Hunter movie version called Harlan County War.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

This show can go on and on and on. The plot of this season has been very light. I was hoping for more from the preacher, but he died after the snake bite. The best season is still number two, with Mags and her sons and the family land. That was a great season.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

toobs said:


> This show can go on and on and on. The plot of this season has been very light. I was hoping for more from the preacher, but he died after the snake bite. The best season is still number two, with Mags and her sons and the family land. That was a great season.


And the best episode was when Mags died. She was a miserable individual who liked to poison people with her goofy "moonshine".

I've noticed that most of these "bad" people manage to get it sooner or later.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The writing is great and the acting is great. Walton Goggins is off the hook.

And it is probably my first look at Timothy Olyphant, but then I am not sure. I have always loved that he created such an iconic character. Who's cooler than Raylan Givens?

What makes his character all the more amazing is that Olyphant himself is shockingly nothing at all like his character. He was being interviewed on a talk show and it was on in the background and I finally looked up because the voice sounded a little familiar. But I could not recognize him. He is very chameleon-like and even looks different in real life. I was also thrown off for some time in this interview by his mannerisms and speech patterns, which are nothing at all similar to Raylan Givens. He is so different I had to watch for 10 minutes before I realized who he was; I didn't know from Timothy Olyphant, I only knew Raylan Givens. But that his character is so finely drawn and different from the actor is I guess a testament to how talented he is.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

If you've never seen _Deadwood_ (HBO series), Olyphant is pretty good in that. It's the first I'd ever seen him. Plenty of good actors and acting in that series. I never tire of the first episode.

I think he also played an interesting character in the movie _The Girl Next Door_. If I remember correctly, kind of a thuggy porn producer.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Hitman too.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

The Crazies was a pretty decent flick with Mr O in it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cdc101;3205737 said:


> The Crazies was a pretty decent flick with Mr O in it.


I've seen that. It is pretty good. He was also in Damages for a bit, too.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

he was also in Gone in 60 Seconds and I believe he was one of the teachers in some school show awhile ago

edit: he wasn't in that teacher show. wrong guy.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I first noticed him in "Deadwood", Olyphant has worked pretty steadily since 1995. Check his IMDb page actor listing.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

First season of Damages. That was a good show.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Although I first noticed him in "Deadwood", Olyphant has worked pretty steadily since 1995. Check his IMDb page actor listing.


I think the first time I really took notice of him was in the movie _Hitman_ and the HBO series _Deadwood_.

The guys just a good actor.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Season 5 has just started airing but we learn It's Official: 'Justified' to End After Season 6 From the article:



> The Western starring Timothy Olyphant will conclude its run with season six, FX Networks CEO John Landgraf told reporters Tuesday at the Television Critics Association's winter press tour.
> 
> "It was [showrunner] Graham Yost and Timothy Olyphant's decision," he said. "I would have liked to have had more Justified. It's one of my favorite shows."
> 
> Landgraf noted that he reluctantly accepted the decision from the duo to wrap up the series. "We talked about it a year ago. They felt that the arc of the show and what they had to say would be best served by six seasons instead of seven," he said. "Regretfully, I accepted their decision."


I think it's probably a wise decision. My only other comment is about "The Western" description. I'm old enough to remember that one of the elements of the "Western" genre was "telling stories set primarily in the later half of the 19th century in the American Old West, hence the name." And while Wikipedia does acknowledge that sometimes there are "Western-type characters in contemporary settings" I can't call this show a "Western." It's not even set in the West, for goodness sake.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Raylan Givens for president!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> Hitman too.


_Hitman _is a very good movie.

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I have to agree with Phre, not in any way is this a "Western". But then it really falls in no category because it is an original. It is not a genre or sub-genre of anything, and it is difficult to see it as derivative of anything.

I am a little sad the show will not do 7 seasons; if ever there were a show that deserved seven seasons, this one might be it.

I also will probably not want to see Timothy Oliphant in anything new, not in spite of but because he is so good as Raylan Givens. I think I will always see him as that character because I can't remember anyone who has created such an iconic character before, well, ever, and seeing him as some other character might cheapen my memory of him as RG.

There have been other iconic characters, such as Fox Mulder and Buffy Summers, but they can easily coexist along with newer characters from those same actors and it doesn't bother me at all. But TO is just so damned spot on with RG that whatever he does next may be problematic for me to accept. That is either a tribute to him or just my personal insanity, or maybe just a little of both.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

After his 36 episodes in "Deadwood" I thought Oliphant wouldn't be a role I would like him in. But here he is.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there a "thing" about this show that I am behind on?
I am halfway through season 1 to catch up before the new season starts and I have noticed a pattern.
I am finding obvious out of place items in each episode. I cannot recall the first four I saw, because I did not key into it as a "thing".
I just thought they were director or set crew mistakes.
But this episode I am watching "The Collection" has one so blatent that it dawned on me that it has to be intentional.

Raylan is leaning in the doorway and the tools are hanging on hooks next to him.
There is a cresent wrench hanging there that has the movable jaw missing. So it is useless to anyone who uses tools.

I am going to pay attention to each episode if I can find the Easter eggs.

Is this something everyone already who has watched the shows knows about?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Damn. My wife REALLY likes this show and I'm glad her brother turned us on to it. She seems to have a 'thing' for Timothy Olyphant ever since I showed her "Deadwood". It'll be interesting to see what he might end up in next.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I absolutely love this show. Five or six season is about right for any series.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am catching up on the back seasons now through Netflix.

Has this already been discussed?

Season 2 Episode 7 opens up with entrance to SG1?
I watched 100 episodes of SG1 with that same opening shot.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

armophob said:


> I am catching up on the back seasons now through Netflix.
> 
> Has this already been discussed?
> 
> ...


Well, I thought I paid attention to the show when I watch it. So I just streamed from Amazon the first five minutes of season 2 episode 7 and I didn't see anything that reminded me of SG1. What did you see?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe the coal mine entrance was just close to the SG1 entrance.
For a second I thought is was the same set.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NORADNorth-Portal.jpg


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I love the line "Are you sending him back up the river. Yes we have too many Canadian already Justin Bieber. I know Steven Nash" more or less.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Great show. I'm really going to miss it.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thought the final episode was very good. Wrapped things up well to a satisfactory conclusion.

I think I recall reading that Walton Goggins' role in the initial pilot was intended to be a one shot deal, but that audience reaction in the initial study groups caused them to write Boyd Crowder in as a continuing character. Interesting that he remained Raylan's nemisis right to the end.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

makaiguy said:


> I think I recall reading that Walton Goggins' role in the initial pilot was intended to be a one shot deal, but that audience reaction in the initial study groups caused them to write Boyd Crowder in as a continuing character.


Correct.

I, too, really enjoyed the finale.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Nah, it was weak. I wanted more of a shootout.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

That HAD to be sarcastic.. There were guns, guts and even dynamite in the finale!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought it was good for a finale.
I will miss it like I do Longmire that has moved to Netflix now. Both of these shows were different than most of the cop shows on TV today.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Raylan Givens for president!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I told my Aunt to start watching it off of Netflix.
I looked and the blu-rays are available to me for all the seasons.
So I assumed it is stream-able.
But she says they cannot find it.

Is that true or is this a teachable moment for my 60's Aunt?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It is on Amazon Prime. Is it available on Netflix?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> It is on Amazon Prime. Is it available on Netflix?


That is my question.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

armophob said:


> That is my question.


Disc only on Netflix.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Disc only on Netflix.


Thanks.
I wonder why.
Is that common?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Nevermind,
I found it.

"Amazon just acquired new arms in its streaming video fight with Netflix, announcing today that it picked up exclusive rights to stream the hit FX gunslinging series _Justified _on Amazon Prime Instant Video, as well as the nonexclusive rights to stream FX's LAPD drama _The Shield._ Both shows come from a new licensing agreement between Amazon and Sony Pictures Television."


----------

